# denton creek and old alton bridge



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

Denton creek sat.= Zippo all less then 10 in' 2 lmb 2 sb 2 pf
went to old alton bridge and saw three men with a few crappie on minnows.
So we got ready for sunday morn. Up and early by the bridge found that 
the crappie are hugging the edge and are in deep (10" to 15") We caught 
around 20, but only kept 9. here is a pic with the phone-cam. other cam had
low batteries so pics did not come out


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice looking crappie. Thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

here you go johnny


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice white perch, good to see some fresh fish pics!


----------

